# PPP woes

## BradB

OK, I've had PPP working in the past, but I did a make mrproper on my kernel, and generally jacked about with settings (silly, silly).  Anyhow I've tried building all the PPP options into the kernel and pppd still reports that it isn't in the kernel.  I've also built them all as modules, depmod reports unresolved symbols - which I'm guessing is the problem.

Here is some depmod -ae output.

```

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_async.o

depmod:    skb_under_panic_Rsmp_ae73e114

depmod:    alloc_skb_Rsmp_e86f7a2d

depmod:    skb_over_panic_Rsmp_ea348ceb

depmod:    ___pskb_trim_Rsmp_de9d4399

depmod:    __kfree_skb_Rsmp_9f060e6c

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_deflate.o

depmod:    zlib_inflate_workspacesize_Rsmp_ce5ac24f

depmod:    zlib_inflateReset_Rsmp_ef76d642

depmod:    zlib_inflateEnd_Rsmp_9ef45f92

depmod:    zlib_inflate_Rsmp_64cf8602

depmod:    zlib_inflateInit2__Rsmp_5d3b34e2

depmod:    zlib_inflateIncomp_Rsmp_b5058135

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.o

depmod:    unregister_netdevice_Rsmp_c42a0c25

depmod:    register_netdevice_Rsmp_7683ba7a

depmod:    dev_close_Rsmp_4462bf93

depmod:    skb_under_panic_Rsmp_ae73e114

depmod:    alloc_skb_Rsmp_e86f7a2d

depmod:    sk_run_filter_Rsmp_fa12c6f9

depmod:    skb_over_panic_Rsmp_ea348ceb

depmod:    sk_chk_filter_Rsmp_53c0767c

depmod:    ___pskb_trim_Rsmp_de9d4399

depmod:    softnet_data_Rsmp_23be8830

depmod:    __kfree_skb_Rsmp_9f060e6c

depmod:    netif_rx_Rsmp_b7c86382

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_synctty.o

depmod:    skb_under_panic_Rsmp_ae73e114

depmod:    alloc_skb_Rsmp_e86f7a2d

depmod:    skb_over_panic_Rsmp_ea348ceb

depmod:    __kfree_skb_Rsmp_9f060e6c

```

I can only assume that I'm missing _something_ in my kernel, but have no idea what.  Any help would be great, cos it really sucks having to use Mandrake & not be able to rsync  :Smile: 

Cheers

Brad

----------

## g3kko

Please post your Kernel-Config (/usr/src/linux/.config).

----------

## BradB

Here it is...

```

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_LOLAT=y

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

CONFIG_JIFFIES=1000

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_1GB=y

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_MTRR is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_TIMES is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PM is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support (DANGEROUS ON SOME SYSTEMS -- BE CAREFUL)

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

#

# Enterprise Volume Management System

#

# CONFIG_EVMS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_LOCAL_DEV_MGR_PLUGIN is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_DOS_PARTITION_PLUGIN is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_SNAPSHOT_PLUGIN is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_DRIVELINK_PLUGIN is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_BBR_PLUGIN is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_LVM_PLUGIN is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_PLUGIN is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_LINEAR_PERS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID0_PERS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID1_PERS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID5_PERS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_AIX_PLUGIN is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_OS2_PLUGIN is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_ECR_PLUGIN is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_ETHERTAP=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_NEW_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_XFS_DMAPI is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=m

CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

```

Cheers

Brad

----------

## g3kko

Hmm, seems to be ok. Did you rebuild your modules? I think after every kernel compile you have to build your modules extra. I would disable CONFIG_MODVERSIONS. Good luck!

----------

## BradB

Thanks for the feedback guys, I was rebuilding my modules.  I finally got sick enough of this problem that I've now reinstalled Gentoo - it was much smoother now that I've done it before  :Smile: 

Thanks

Brad

----------

